# Dell Latitude D530



## Andy_Kosela (Jun 23, 2009)

Can anyone confirm whether the recent FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE or -STABLE works on Dell Latitude D530? I'm especially concerned about sound (snd_hda) and Fn brightness keys in the console and X.

Thanks for any comments.


----------



## vermaden (Jun 23, 2009)

I personally have Latitude D630 (which also has X3100 and GM965), so propably also has the same sound card, everything wortks flawlessly, including brightness keys and sound from 7.1-STABLE.


----------



## Andy_Kosela (Jun 24, 2009)

Look at this:
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=120780

The PR is still open... Anyone else running FreeBSD specifically on D530?


----------



## vermaden (Jun 24, 2009)

Andy_Kosela said:
			
		

> Look at this:
> http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=120780
> 
> The PR is still open... Anyone else running FreeBSD specifically on D530?



Look at the version of FreeBSD he was using:
*FreeBSD 7.0-PRERELEASE i386*​
I remember that I got some issues on 7.1-RELEASE with sound, but after switch to 7.1-STABLE everything worked fine ... and we are currently have 7.2-RELEASE and 7.2-STABLE.


----------

